# Time capsule E12 520i for sale.



## coupeboy (May 14, 2020)

Not my BMW but how often do you see a 45 year old BMW with only 8,000 miles (about 175 miles per year)! On Bring a trailer right now. I had a chance to see and drive this BMW and it was fantastic.


----------

